# JAN/FEB 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.......Loads of luck for 2006 

charliezoom
Helsy32
MrsNikkiUK
debbycuk
nikkiank
Shaz W
loobylu
Jillypops
snagglepat
bookworm
meljn


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for new home Lizzy. LOL x

Shaz - sorry for the build up of hopes then old witch spoiling it for you    . But I agree 2006 is going to be a good year!  

Debs - Oh exciting to be off on IVF this year! Do you know when you will start, when are you seeing the consultant? I have high hopes for this for you, crossing my fingers! How was your Xmas and New Year? How are you feeling?

Bookworm - How are you?  . Still O pains?

meljn/Melissa - Welcome! How are you doing? Good luck and positive vibes to you  .

Looby - how are you sweetie? How is life? What are you feeling hun?

Jilly - how are you doing? When is your scan? How did Xmas & New Year go for you? Float past in a cloud of excitment and bliss I hope! How are you feeling? I really hope all is good with you  !

Nikki - Soon to be a Clomid babe! High hopes for you I think 2006 is going to smile on you guys! You excited? Have you had Clomid B4?

LOL to peeps I've missed.

Now is the time to look forward and not back or even better live in the present. Hope is always around  .

Happy New Year and may this be the year of the Baby    for us all!

We're so glad that 2005 is over! DH had his brain scan end of last week, we will find out results in a few weeks, and are hoping for Ok to good news, not, disastrous to terminal news. Bit of a tough time but we are trying to keep it level in our minds if we can. 
I'm off to see my lil niece this afternoon, she came home from SCBU  end of last week (was born 7 wks early 2.5 weeks ago, 3 wks after I was due) and sis says I can give her a bottle - hee hee - so excited! SCBU and sis think the involvement will help the broody hormones get going and help it all along - do hope so!  
Waiting for O to appear, had scan end of last week and follies were developing but not sure when they wish to pop so may be off for another scan tomorrow if no +ve OPK today. I Do wish it would hurry up then I can get onto next cycle for Clomid and IUI sooner. Ho hum - mmmm mind of its own!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations jillypops, what great news to hear. I was due on yesterday but its not unusual for me to go over afew days. No af pains either, but i try never to get excited as always disappointed . Am seeing the doc tomorrow so should now more, will let you know. Take care and good luck everyone testing soon.
    
     

Melissa***


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi - can I join you in this thread?  

At the moment we are TTC naturally for the next two or three months.  
 is expected to visit on Weds or Thurs this week.  Slight AF grumbling pains started already so I know she is on her way.  Bring it on! - the sooner she arrives the sooner we can start  

Happy New Year to Everyone and sending   to everyone TTC naturally
Let's hope 2006 is a good year 

Meerkat x


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

Can I join you on this thread too?
We are trying naturally this month as still waiting for my follow up appointment with my consultant after my lap. I have one side blocked and the other now clear. AF is due Friday 6th January.
Good luck to everybody and sending buckets and buckets of  to you all in 2006

Angela
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Meerkat and Angela 

Just wanted to say happy new year to everyone and hoe that 2006 is OUR year!

Debs


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

Happy new year to everyone i hope it brings us all some good luck.

"O" pains have stopped not sure if thats a good sign or not.Boobs feeling heavy rather than sore.Feeling rather bloated but that all the food i have eaten.
I am going to carry on making tea.I will try and do personals later.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy xx

Morning all..and happy new year!!!

Charliezoom...thinking about you hun..really hoping that 2006 is a better year for u..

Welcome to Merrkat and River xxx

Jilly stop worrying and enjoy hun..you deserve it..good luck for Wednesday..

Day 7 today for me and I start training today..(joined a gym before xmas). I also want to kick finally kick the last few ciggies so that I can stop beating myself up over it but everyone I have spoken to has said one step at a time and that this is the worst week to stop smoking so I think im going for next week for that...xxxx Hate it!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oooh sorry bookworm...hope its a good sign hun xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've moved from the ttc with tx to ttc naturally for the moment - finished 6mths of clomid "to boost" (ovulate naturally) & we were planning on starting IVF this month but our private hospital closing for refurb in Feb so would've been slap bang in middle of treatment...so we gonna wait - no later than March though !!!!

This last month has been au naturel, although also a bit of a month off...but you never know 

*Due to test on 6th Jan* (day after my birthday !!!) *- Lizzy, please could you add me to the list, thanks*

Good luck to everyone & here's hoping 2006 brings our dreams  
   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

hi everyone. Minxy, Good luck this month-you never know!  .   for the 5th hope you get everything you want! 
Wouldn't it be easier if everyone who is preggers had the same symptoms its so   that everyone has different things. So people have sore boobs who aren't and others with af pains are! It must have been a man to create us a woman wouldn't have been so cruel!  Anyway good luck everyone 
Melissa***


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Minxy

Good luck and fingers crossed this is your month.  

Wishing you a very happy birthday for the 5th   .

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, that old   turned up this morning-i hate her! I thought she would but still makes me alittle  . Going to docs to later, will let you know what she says.Melissa***


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry the witch got you melissa...funny how we always have a little hope left in us..I guess this is what keeps us all going month after month...Big Hugs xxx

Good luck at the docs...please let us know how u get on xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Melissa hun...so sorry...no consolation I know but sending you big  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Melissa - [email protected]@dy witch 

Minxy - welcome hun. Nice to see another friendly face.  We're also about to start IVF (when we can pick a clinic - so many to choose from!)

Must go as am back in the dreaded office and supposed to be reading my 157 emails.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm off to IVF in the next few month too..just trying to raise the pennies..probably looking at March..

So we might be able to hold each other hands xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glad to see we are all hanging in there - or just about!    Well I am on day 4 of my DIY cycle.  Looks like I did eventually ovulate.  This is my second cycle after my last IVF and it looks like everything is still all over the place.  I will probably be returning to IUI after this cycle as at my meeting with my new clinic they told me the stats for IVF as I respond so poorly is only 5%.  This is the same for IUI for me so I am going back down the less invasive route for a couple of cycles as I responded better on it and I did get a bfp last Jan even though I miscarried. After that it is on to DE for me I'm afraid.

Melissa - Sorry the   got you!    .

Natasha - Welcome  

Will catch up with everyone elses posts tomorrow.  But for now lots of    for this New Year.  May wonderful things happen!  

love Nikki xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI

nikkiank, debbycuk ,minxy- good luck   


meljn -   sorry af turned up.I have had a lot of cramping today so i am expecting for my to turn up.

Charliezoom - good luck i hope you have a better year    

Jillypops - Don't forget let us know how you get on with your scan 

River,Meerkat - welcome and  fingers crossed for you.

I have had cramping today so i expect af to turn up.

Sorry if i have missed anyone off.

Bookworm


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, doc said my hormone level is slightly low(she wasn't to concerned though) on the day2 so has asked me to do a day3-6 have been booked in for Thurs. She also said i ovulated last cycle so thats good. DP count and mobility OK but slightly abnormal 40% should be 50%. Anyone know about this? Again though she said there is not reason why we shouldn't conceive naturally but to ring her at easter if theres no joy and she will refer us to the hospital. Think visit was pos, not sure we got the answers we wanted. In my dream world i was hoping she would say that the test revelled i was pregnant, i have such an active imagination!  Anyway take care everyone.Melissa***


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Glad it was good news for u on the test results mel...dont worry about the active imagination...ive just come off a normal AF and because ive got some mild pain still and my trousers dont fit (stomach is solid) theres a little bit of me thats thinking perhaps im pregnant...how daft is that he he!!! hey ho..where theres hope and all that!!

lol xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooh I do that too sometimes Loobylu - ridiculus isn't it


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh well...at least we're all going insane together


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly so glad to hear all is ok  

I won't be on this thread much as starting Clomid next cycle but will look in for more good news though.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly no never and been a hard decision to make as scared but giving it a go.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

So glad that first scan was ok.... it's such a stressful time not knowing what is going on in there!! 

Hope everything goes wonderfully well for the next 8 months.  

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Jilly..tis lovely to hear off you hun..really happy for you that the scan went well..now just sit back and enjoy xxx

Mrs Nikki..good luck with the clomid, apart from it irritating my endo i didnt have any side efffects xxxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI

Still got Af pians but no af.Why is it you feel like af is there but when you check it isn't.Women in work today thought i had a weak bladder.
2 more mums pregnant at school and asked how was i getting on.They both suggested i should try and relax and forget about it.As if it was all that easy.

Jillypops - Glad everything went well.

good luck to everyone 

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

hmmmm that old chestnut..if I only I had a free IVF cycle for each time someone has said.."just relax and it'll happen". Theyre only being nice though I know!

When is your AF bookworm xxxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Loobylu

My cycle varies last month it was 27 days but i had i lap also so that probley made it early.Normally 30-32 but it has also been over a week late.I wouldn't thinking of testing until next week at least.
When i concieved on my son my 2 week wait was just like the begining of the month no change.I had slight back ache a couple of days after af was due.Then still nothing until i was 8 weeks pregnant when morning sickness kicked in.
With having Af pains i am more likely to not be pregnant.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

hi bookworm...they say each pregnancy is different so u never know....

I was also early after my lap last april, then moved to a 29/30 days cycle then lately with my endo cyst it lengthened to a 33/35 day cycle...guess it has something to do with the endo returning xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Af pains have stopped but last night i found my left side had a dull ache i know my endo is active more on that side so not sure if it has got anything to do with that.I am off work today so i will keep you posted.Took tree and decs down last night so house needs a really good clean.

Speak to you all later

Bookworm


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI Minxy

     
have a great day.

      
For tomorrow

Bookworm


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINXY 

Hope everyone is having an ok/good day!
Jilly - great news about the scan. Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

TTFn
Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies 

Have tomorrow off & AF is also due but not sure if I'll actually test or maybe try & hold out to test if it doesn't appear !

Good luck to everyone  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. 

Sorry not to have posted sooner. I got rather distracted by a birth I attended on January 2nd. It's dominated a bit this last week.  

R and I got a BFN on New Years eve, so we're already planning ahead to the next cycle. We'll probably be inseminating again at the end of next week, so we'll be back here before long.

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Gina

Sorry you got a bfn    but hoping that you get that bfp soon!!   

 

love Nikki xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Gina

Sorry about your BFN.Good luck this time.

No AF for me yet no cramping today but still have a dull ache on my left hand side.Doesn't feeling cramping.You think sometimes is it all in your head.
In work now until monday so at least i will be occupied.Day 34 monday if i am late it normally turns up by then.So which ever day i am off next week i will test as eithier way i would rather not be in work.Unless af turns up before then.

Good luck to everyone else

Bookworm


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Bookworm

Have everything crossed for you!!       .  I know what you mean about imagining things sometimes.  I only ovulated 5 days ago and already I am convinced I see the af signs....  I think I think about it too much!!  

Sending you lots of   

love nikki xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Gina - Sorry about your BFN, fingers crossed for the next round   

Bookworm - Still no sign! I was late in December and my mind really enjoyed playing tricks with me   it is a nasty place to be in and I am thinking of you.

Jilly - Great news about the scan    wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Minxy - Happy Birthday  

Well I am back on the bandwagon and it's time to be doing loads of   , I have booked an appointment to see my GP next Tuesday, want to ask if he will give me anymore Clomid, I have taken 6 months of it and went onto IVF, got my BFP but m/c at 8 weeks, feel like I need to be doing something to boost my body. If he says No we will continue the 'natural' route. 

Sending lots of love and     to you all

Shaz xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Still nothing for me yet all aching has stopped at the moment no cramping since wednesday and that was only very mild.

I am in work 11.30 until 8.00 so i will occupied.

Good luck if anyone testing today.

Minxy - thinking of you.      

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all....when are you thinking of testing bookworm?? Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi  loobylu

Probley next week which ever day i am off.day 34 is one of my late days so i will wait to test after that which is monday.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

sending positive vibes to you 

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Oh Gina - sorry for the BFN on New Years but good luck with this cycle.  

Bookworm - good luck with testing, crossing it all for you!

Looby - how are you hun?

Shaz - hoping GP is in the mood for Clomid. Enjoy lots of  !

Minxy/Natasha - Any news hun on Af or testing? Are you not clomidin' this cycle and natural cycling?  

Nikki ank - how are you?

Nikki - how are you?

Good luck to all on 2ww and all on af and all on BMS!   &  

Well I finally O'd on day 20 so at last on 2ww. Next month is Clomid and IUI so I will be leaving you all to go back over to the IUI  thread, I will pop back to keep up to date with you all your news - if you don't mind!

LOL to all, 

Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie  

Lots of luck to you for your IUI.         I will be going back to that but probably not for another month as I wont get everything through from the clinic in time for next cycle.  May see you over there on the other thread.  

I'm actually a bit crap at the moment thank you for asking though. Had a very bad day yesterday when I just cried all day.   Was very down.  I have been getting af twinges but I only ovulated 6 days ago so I don't know what's going on.  My hormones seem all over the place.    

Bookworm...    for that test next week!! Sending lots of   

And    to all I have missed on this post!   
love nikki xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Nikkiank,

Well it may just be the twinges in the ovaries and uterus that happen or could wind (!) or maybe a good twinge and be implantation? Sorry you are feeling sad  . I really hope good news comes for you soon. If not then come and buddy up with me over in IUI thread  .

Hope today is a more smiley day for you  

LOL and   to you Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bookworm good luck hun

Charlie I am Clomid next month too - fingers crossed for us too.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Charlie...  

You have a deal   I am feeling more smiley already!  

I am sending you more of this    as I quite like seeing the sparkley stars!

Thank you for your post!  

Speak soon and  
love Nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Im sad now ur all leaving me  

But for bigger and better things 

2006 is going to be a fab year for us all


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby  you'll be moving too hun for IVF won't you.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby  

I'll be here for a little while longer......  I don't think my treatment shedule or drugs prescription will arrive in time for my next cycle.!!!

Don't feel lonely!    I'm hoping none of us will be here as we will all be pg!!!    

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm with Nikkiank! 

Well I though AF was on her way yesterday as I had awful cramps and twinges. Stupidly then realised that I was just (sorry tmi) constipated  Funnily enough I feel fine now after a good 'ahem' clear out  AF is due anytime between Wednesday and the following Wednesday based on last month debarcles 

Looby I'm going to be here for a while longer as we can't make up our minds which clinic to go to for IVF - sooo much choice!

 to everyone I've missed!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

Sorry... I had to smile at your post     Don't think I am constipated though!! 

   for   next week!

nikki xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys...and I hope you'll keep me updated when you do move for new treatment.

Also its true i will be moving to the IVF thread in March if my miracle doesnt happen...debbycuk..i'm off to the Priory in Brum..its where my endo cons is based so Im happier to  stay with him...xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We will have to have a thread just so use lot when we all move to seperate tx    be like friend reunited


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

But what would we call ourselves??


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

2ww waiters...but waiting somewhere else


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Mad woman!!!!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

It is a Friday afternoon...

Time for me to Log off..have a good weekend all lol xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about the "tried it natural, trying it otherwayers"  Oh no that actually sands rude


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes very rude..... but it has a certain something about it!!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes sounds mmmm rude but yes has something about it. like it. it'd be good to keep in touch. 
I'm not gone yet, but, i'll well miss you lovely ladies when the time comes cos you all fab!

Happy weekends and happy 2wwting.

LOL Charlie


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Still no AF yet.Both ovarys around there done alot of aching which is unusal for me.Still aching this morning not sure if it is a good sign but still no cramps.Then again AF could just turn up without warning.
Anyway back in work again today so at least i am occupied.Not usre when my day off is nextweek.

I won't test until at least Tuesday.I do have a test in the house so i am ithcing to use it.

Bookworm


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Well! 
My Af arrived on Thursday one day away of schedule.Oh well! A couple of days before I started cramping so knew it was on it's way so finally decided to start the ball rolling with IVF. We have decided to go to CERAM in Marbella as have heard good things about it and have booked an initial consultantation for the 23rd February. Still haven't had my follow up appointment after my lap (29th November). I was supposed to see the cons on 29th December but got a letter through the post on Christmas Eve saying that he wasn't working between Xmas and New Year (not sure why it took them 4 weeks to work this out) so it was changed to the 9th January. So we have had about 6 weeks of unanswered questions which I think is pretty bad bearing in mind we are paying private to make things happen quicker. Really dreading Monday as Cons is really horrible and if I am having a 'bad day'   I think it will be all I can do stop myself from crying - especially if he tried to show my photos of my endo damaged insides like he tried to 5 minutes after my OP!  \ 
My husband is foreign and English isn't his first language. Although his English is fluent obviously he wasn't taught IVF/ fertility related vocab at school   so it is really hard for him to keep up with what the cons is saying in the appointment as he speaks at 100 miles an hour. Even I struggle to keep up with him. DH then feels really stupid afterwards as I had to explain what has been said and he also feels stupid as he can't ask questions during the cons as he doesn't know what the hell is going on!!!! 



Gina  - Really sorry to hear about your BFN
Nikki - I know what you mean about the bad days  . I have been really struggling this week being back at work - think it is a mix of January/Infertility blues  
Bookwork - keeping my fingers crossed for you   
Debbycuk - I know what you mean about trying to choose a clinic
Shaz - Hope your GP gives you more clomid

Hi to anyone I have missed and good luck to all


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

River

So sorry you are blue    it's all so tough I know.  

I know what you mean about having to wait a long time for appointment follow up.  After my last IVF failed early Nov I was told I couldn't get to see my consultant until the end of Jan and that was if they squeezed things around a bit to fit me in!!    I was also paying for treatment.  In the end I made an appointment to see another consultant at another clinic and managed to see someone before Xmas! 

I am wishing you all the best with your treatment at CERAM.  I will probably be returning to IUI for a couple of cycles and then if nothing doing I will be chosing to go to CERAM too for DE.  Although if I respond pretty poorly to the next IUI I will be trying CERAM earlier. 

Sending you a huge cyber hug...    and lots of    for CERAM.  Hoping you get your dream and the next few weeks aren't so tough!  

Hope all the rest of your girls have a great weekend.

Speak soon. 
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi River - So sorry to hear your af has arrived.Good luck with your ivf and appointment with your con.

Still nothing for me yet.I think i will test on Tuesday if nothing by then.


Bookworm


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Jillypops it is.I had one af  about 10 days later.Now wiating for this one.The lower part of my stomach felt hard this morning only about an inch or 2 from my c/section scar.But not to sure if it was just wind. 

I am in work all week 9.30 - 2.30 so i can take the little one to school and pick him up my my permant job is weekends.So in the hols i can spend time with him.So i might test Tuesday if nothing.

Good luck to any one else testing       

Bookworm


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Bookworm

Fingers crossed for you, you are very strong not testing when having a wee stick at home    

River - Good luck with your appointment   

Hi to all the other girls who are trying naturally.

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

HI all

Bookworm - I would have   long before now - no will power.

 to everyone ttc naturally
Hope you all are having a good weekend

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you have all been having a lovely weekend!!     What pants weather!!   

Bookworm...       for your testing on Tues!  You are so strong willed.... I'm afraid I would have caved in ages ago too!!  

Speak soon all  and    all round
love Nikki xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I spent so much on wee sticks we dont have any indoors as I would test every month, late or not    

Got myself some OV tests this months as my AF has been all over the place since my D&C,  I had my surge today, so my timing is a little out but at least I had a surge, my mind started to work overtime   

So DH is still on         got to give myself every chance. 

Shaz xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep.... I don't keep any in the house any more Shaz ...   We would have had to take out a second mortgage to fund them otherwise!!  

Congrats on your surge.... and good luck with all that     Hope you will be able to walk tomorrow!!!


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi All

i have tested so many times over the last 4 years and only seen negative.I just don't want to burst my bubble.If it is negative i will keep thinking i have tested to early this way i am 4/5 days late on my usual cycle.Day 34 has been my longest for quiet a while.This way i am in denial.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies...

Big Hugs River....we all know how u must be feeling honey...good luck with ur IVF appointment...im looking at IVF in March if needed (please god dont let me need it) so I could be cycling with you xxxx

Bookworm...fingers crossed sweetie...theyre all good signs 

Shaz..dont wear DH out too much he he 

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Happy Monday Girls!

Although I realize that is actually a contradiction in terms!!  

Well...... I have been spotting a little the last couple of days..... I think you know who is lurking...... that horrid   is going to rain on my January parade....

I keep walking around the house saying    - I think the cats think I have lost the plot!!!

...... they may not be wrong there!!!  

lots of     to you all and hope you are all hanging in there! 

love Nikki xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

Still nothing for me yet.

I might test in the morning.If it is going to be a negative i would rather af turn up than see a negative.
I have had no cramping since last week.Which i expected af to turn up then.
No other signs of pregnancy or af turning up.
Gums were bleeding this morning while i was brushing my teeth and also felt sick but wasn't.I do sometimes feel sick when af is due.

Anyway better carry on and make tea.

bookworm


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AF arrived yesterday  so preparing for private IVF in March (postponed from this month due to hospital closed for refurb in Feb)...au naturel until then...

Good luck everyone else


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi nikkiank

Could it be implatation ?Do you normally spot for a couple of days before.I normally only spot a couple of hours and then it's full blown.

Hi Minxy

So sorry your AF turned up.  Good luck for when you start your IVF.

Bookworm


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Minxy

Sorry about the witch.      Sending lots of     to you ttc naturally and with your IVF in March.

Bookworm 

Yes I have been known to spot before af. Sometimes for 1 day sometimes a couple.  Once I spotted and stopped and came on 2 days later! I was really grumpy then!!    I would get excited if it wasn't for the odd af cramp I am getting too!  Mind you when I conceived last year through IUI (wasn't to be unfortunatly)  I had a 5 day bleed.... wouldn't it be easy if you got one set of signs for one thing and a totally different set of signs if you were pregnant!!   I also get a bit of nausea when I am due on. I had that a little on Sat.  I am hoping everything is looking good for you though     I am praying that you are getting 'good bfp' nausea!  I do hope so!!!   


love nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Minxy..big hugs honey xxx

Nikki..fingers crossed its nothing..we need some new year luck on this thread xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Minxy so sorry   arrived.  All the best au naturel    

Bookworm and Nikki - good luck to you both      

I definitely agree - it would be so much easier if pregnancy signs were unique and couldn't be confused with AF signs.  The 2ww is an absolute nightmare - enough to drive anyone  

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for New Year luck for the Natural girls


      

Meerkat x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning ladies!!! Well day 14 for me and started OPKing yesterday but no sign as yet..does anyone know where to get good but cheap opk test from? I bought some off the internet but they were rubbish so ive gone back to my digital xx

lol xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bookworm. My fingers are crossed for you hun.

Well I've got the af twinges and  last night thought my body was on fire (sometimes i get hot night sweats just before AF appears) so I guess its a matter of days at most before the witch shows up. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the moment! 

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Well..... how cold is it today??     Brrrr!!

I'm still spotting at the moment and I have to keep rushing to the loo to see if af has arrived!!    The bathroom is also the coldest room in my house at the moment...    I should have been born in sunnier climates!    Never mind.

Loobylu.... I have no idea where to get good cheap opk's  - I'm like you.... I keep paying loads for the clearblue!    Hope you find somewhere!

Bookworm... thinking of you ....    

Debs...       

Off to make a warm drink to warm my little handies.......  

speak later and hope the rest of you are ok today
love nikki xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Milk no sugar in mine please! 
brrrr its cold even in my office - might have to put my scarf on soon


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Shall I courier it over to you!!   

I have had to fill my bagpuss waterbottle up.....      How sad is that?


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Bookworm

   

Good luck

Shaz xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello girls

Well two sad bits of news from me.....   is here!!    No surprise as I have been expecting her! And the other bit of news is I shall be leaving you girls and going onto the IUI board.  I didn't think it would have been so soon but my clinic called this morning to say the paperwork had all been sorted there and when did I want to start.  They are sending my drugs by courier tomorrow morning so they will be in time for this cycle.  

I want to send lots of     to you all and hope you wont mind me popping back on and off.   

love and baby dust   
Nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Nikki big hugs and im sad to see u go but lots of luck with ur IUI...are u private or NHS...never heard of a courier sending the drugs before...


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to be fee paying NHS and have just changed clinics and am going private.  I know...... the luxury of having my drugs couriered to me urgently...      I feel special!!    When I was NHS I usually queued up for about and hour to get them at the hospital!  

They have certainly taken the stress out of it for me.  They are about and hour and a half from me so when I go for scans and treatment and stuff I will have that journey but the place is so nice when I get there that I think it is worth it!

Don't I waffle      Thanks for your good wishes    Where are you with your treatment? or are you au natural for a while?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Awwwh Nikki - we'll miss you (but hope you will pop back and tell us when you get that BFP!)
Good luck - remember you ARE special  

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs    Thank you!


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI Girls

I didn't test.My DP wants to be here when i test as he knows i would be telling everyone if it is positive.Unfortunatly he gets up quiet early.I am day 35 so i might wait until Saturday then i am day 39.So if it is a false alarm he should be here by then.By my calculation if i am pg i will be 6 1/2 weeks last af on the 7th dec.

Nikkiank - sorry af turned up and good luck with your iui.I will check on that board to see how your doing.

debbycuk - fingers crossed  

loobylu -  i have emailed where i use to get mine from might even be the same place you get yours from.I don't use those any more we just have loads of  for at least 2 weeks every other night.

Sorry if i have missed anyone off.
Good luck to everyone

Bookworm


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bookworm - you have have tooo much willpower - share it around! I would have given in a tested long ago  I do so very much hope you get a BFP!

Deb


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Bookworm..thanks for the PM..really hope its a BFP for u and dont balme you for waiting hun xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Loobylu/debbycuk

I have had no spotting whats so ever.Just very mild cramping end of last week.At the moment i have no signs of af.If it was going to arrive i would of expected it last weekend.But you just don't know it can come out of the blue.I have this feeling that if i test it will be negative so i can't bring myself to test.Luckly i am so busy in work with have a new catolgue coming out on the 21st Jan.That i don't think about it until i come home from work and with having the little one my mind is occupied.I know if i was off this week i would of tested.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Im soooo excited for u..if it cant be me then it couldnt be better than to have a miracle for one of my FFs xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

hi loobylu

thats really sweet.thanks.

You never know it could be you this month aswell.    

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just hoping to ovulate this month to be honest..cyst has been playing my ov up over the last few months

Logging off for home now...have a nice evening all xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Bookworm

Have been logging on all day to see if there was any news from you.....  I shall have to check up at the weekend! 

   That it is great news.  It would be a wonderful start to the year hon.

take care now and speak soon
love nikki xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,

So sorry for quick catch up...

Bookworm - I'm sooo excited that you may be getting a BFP, lets hope so hun! Lots of luck!

Nikkiank - see you over on IUI soon love! Hope drugs get off to a good start. Weee hee I hope to see BFp from you too soon!

Lots of love to all.  

In a mega hurry!

OPKs cheap and good on web from early pregnacy the Acon ones are my favoured ones. Nice and v v cheap and they work! They are top at shipping quick. I would put link in but  someone may nobble me and remove it. 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

no go for me this month. AF turned up about 7pm.
Feeling somewhat drunk and peed of at the mo,

Debs


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

debbycuk - so sorry af turned up. 

well i caved in this morning and got a BFP.I have to keep checking .I cannot believe it.I have to go to work and act normal.OMG


Bookworm


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh My God...... Bookworm..... that is so great


     

I am so please for you and such wonderful news for this New Year.  You and Dh must be so excited.

Sending you all my love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Bookworm

     

Great news, I am so pleased for you, well done.

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

Sorry af arrived  .

sending you lots of love
nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Debs big hugs sweetie xx

Bookworm...congrats...miracles do happen..lots of love xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself today...still no sign of ovulation and cyst is giving me hell (sorry tmi but even BMS is starting to hurt). Cons is ignoring my emails and im beating myself up constantly as i cant kick the last few cigs..close to tears..just want to be at home under the duvet but i know if i do that i'll smoke even more. Just feel theres no light at the end of the tunnel...

xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Debs - big hugs for you  

Loobylu - sending you a big hug as well   sorry to read you are feeling down. A duvet day sounds good to me, I could do with one today as well. Went to see doctor last night and it was a NO to clomid    said it hadn't worked last time and as I OV no point in taking it, so here I am, 'natural' all the way. 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Loobylu

  Don't beat yourself up about the cigs!!!  Now is not a good time.  Be nice to yourself in the knowledge you are doing your best!  

If your consultant isn't returning your emails give him a call.... he may be away or something.  Tell him the cyst is really hurting! In make calls until you get hold of someone. 

I am sorry you are feeling low.- I don't know much about cysts but they can pull your cycle around a bit - is that right??  I was upset last cycle as I didn't ovulate at my normal time... but it happened a week later. Don't give up hope.

Thinking of you sweetheart
nikki xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Bookworm - Congrats on your !!!! Woooeeee girl! You must be over the moon! Good luck with work - remember to go into the loo a few times for a yelp of joy to yourself! Great way to start the new year!

Sorry Debs Af witch turned up. Hope it isn't too nasty hun. really soz.

Shaz - ****! But hey maybe natural will bring you a bookworm success too! If you feel clomid is the way can you get a second opinion?

Looby - be kind to yourself hun. I think nikki has said top advise. Give him a call and get seen. Cigs can wait a few days, you've done so well, keep at the level you are at for a few days then when you feel strong again you can think about cutting those last few. I hope you get seen soon.

LOL to all you ladies waiting and   to you all.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks girls..i make take half a day and tuck myself up in bed with a hot water bottle and have a good cry..

Sorry to bring everyone down...bookworm u enjoy hun..u deserve it xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bookworm - Huge congratulations hun. Heres wishing you a happy and healthy nine months 

Looby - I'm planning on doing to same hun.  Beddy bear, [email protected] tv and a box of choccys planned for this afternoon. 

Love to everyone else
Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

U take care Debby..get lots of R&R and tlc xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Debs...a big hug coming your way hun  

Bookworm...and a huge congratulations to you...fantastic news    


Take care everyone else (sorry this is short & sweet but lots of work to do & should really do what paid to !!  )


Natasha


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Bookworm - that's fantastic news - you must be so excited!  First BFP on the natural board this year!      

Nikki good luck with your treatment hun   and hoping you get a BFP soon!

To all the the other natural FFs sending lots of      

Lots of     to all

Meerkat x


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all
still on cloud 9 can't get my head around it all.Trying to work out how far gone i am my last period was the Wednesday 5th Dec.

I wish you all the best and get your BFP'S.As you all deserve it.

Bookworm xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi me again it was the 7th december not 5th,

getting confused

Bookworm


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations Bookworm!  
So happy to hear your news, you must be over the moon!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Ohh bookworm...

That makes you 5 weeks + 1 day!! Should be a lil heartbeat soon!

LOL and more congrats!

So exciting!

Bring on the BFPs girls!

LOL Charlie


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Where is everyone?? Hope ur all ok?? xx 

Day 17 for me and losing hope on getting that pos opk test..have normally surged by now...

Lots of love to u all xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Loobylu

Try not to lose hope      Sometimes cycles throw a wobbly and don't do exactly what we want!   

Also nobody ovulates every month.....even those who don't have trouble conceiving.  Every so often an anovulatory cycle happens.  Can I ask... can the cysts be affecting your cycle?   

Did you contact your consultant? 

Sending you a special dose of    
and lots of love
Nikki xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I think the cysts can be affect it as it was fine before the cyst appeared on my left ovary (thats was the good one..the other is polcys)

The trouble is i'm in no mans land at the mo in terms of my cons..i was seeing him on the NHS, but due to clomid reacting with my endo etc we agreed that the next step would be IVF, so he referrred me to another hosp to go on the waiting list (4-5 months before i'll hear from them). We agreed that we'd see him privately in the new year to look at starting a private IVF cycle at the priory under him but despite 2 emails he hasnt contacted me. Im worried as my cyst is casuing me some discomfort (particularly during BMS) and i have no where to turn now..i cant afford to see him privately for this aswell..and the NHS have sort of closed the door on me. Cant seem to find out who should be treating my endo whilst im waiting for IVF?? Tis really disheartening xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

You must ring your cons up!!  When I was waiting to start my first fertility treatment (I was fee paying NHS due to my age) my DH had to make lots of calls to mine.... only got through to his sec but after a couple of calls we had a response.... Go on ring up    If you make yourself a pain in the   someone will give you some info!!  If your cyst is playing up then you need to speak to them anyway.  Tell them how worried you are!!  

Ring now    Go on........

It is really stressful when you are just left hanging....I know    But I have learnt you just have to keep waving youself under peoples noses as politely and firmly as poss.  

Wish I could do something other than send hugs to help!    My friend has a cyst and it has made her cycle irregular.... or the cyst could be affecting you ovulate.

Make that call! 
love nikki xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry for my bossiness!!      It's my age you know!  

nx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Nikki..ur a sweetheart...

I've just spoken to my DF and hes going to try and contact the cons...xxx

Ive also booked an apointment to see my gp in a couple of weeks as if she refers me back to him for my cyst i can see him privately as my bupa will cover my endo but not my fertility xxx

Thanks for the push honey xx its horrible being left waiting..i keep just imagining the worst xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes I know.... it is the waiting.... it does my head in!!!    

I let my dh make the calls usually as he is a lot calmer and firmer than me on the phone... although I am learning how to get people to listen to me without losing my rag   

I'm sure if you keep badgering them you will get some info about what is happening/what you have to do next. 

Well done you!!    Have a lovely weekend... and keep trying bms if its not too painful you never know you could ov any minute! 
Speak soon
love nikkixxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

DF got hold of my cons..hes going to call me at home at 7 tonight..feel a bit better now..

Thanks Nikki..have a lovely weekend sweetiex xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats fantastic        Glad you feel better  and to have been of help.    And hope tonights call is productive!    
You have a good one too!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning all...Hope everyones ok??

Jilly..thanks for the thoughts honey..hope ur well and taking it easy xx

Nikki..i finally spoke to my cons on Saturday who calmed me down a bit..told me off for using opks as they dont necesarily mean im not ovulating and arranged to see him on Sat..thanks for the push hun..feel so much better now...was smoking myself silly but can stop again now xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Loobylu

Glad you had a productive talk with your consultant     No - I have heard that OPK's can miss the surge.  I pick one of my surges up in the afternoon..... it had been neg in the morning and was neg the next morning... if I hadn't out of the blue tested for some reason that afternoon I wouldn't have known!    the trouble is they cost so much and if you have an irregular cycle (I do) it can cost you a fortune to test all the time and the stress it causes sometimes negates what you are trying to do!  

So glad he is going to see you soon too and glad you can cut down and out again the evil weed sticks!!    You will get there!   

Are you going to chat about IVF at the meeting or your cyst?  Anyway - please let me know how you are getting on!   

Have a nice chilled week!  
love Nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Nikki...the chat is about both..hoping to start down regging in my next cycle in Feb..in the meanwhile hes going to scan me for my cyst..if its doesnt grown or hasnt grown he'll drain it during ec.

Luckly i have bupa which covers my endo so im seeing him under that...

thanks so much for your support hun xxx

how are u doing anyway xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Loobylu

You are very welcome for the support... it's what we are all here for.  

I'm not doing too badly thank you for asking.  I started my IUI stims yesterday and I finish my clomid today.  My first scan is on Thurs which will be day 9!    I don't know what to expect really as it is a year since my last IUI.  I always responded quite well to it but at my age a year can make a bit of a difference...    I talk like I use a zimmer...     - I'm only 41 but fertility wise it makes a difference.  It's my eggs that are the problem really... not great quality but that is due to my age and not anything else... So we shall just keep lots of fingers and toes crossed and see how we do.       

If it doesn't work we will go to Spain for DE!   

Anyway.... I am concentrating on giving my follies a good taking to at the moment and lets see if they listen up!!    

I don't know about you but I am blo*dy freezing.  My hands are like little icicles as I type!   time for another warm drink to warm them up!!!  

Speak soon 
nx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Nikki i really wish u all the best for ur treatment...will do a follie dance for you everyday until thursday im sure u'll be fine hun xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Must learn the steps to the follie dance - perhaps Olive can teach me at the FF party in March 

 Good luck Nikki & Looby - I'll be thinking of you both this week!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning all...

Debby not quite sure of the follie dance myself..sort of just to a wiggly hip thing..he he..perhaps someone can film themselves doing it and launch it on the site "how to do the follie dance in 10 easy steps"       

Hope everyone is well..still on the couple a day smoking thing and im finding ok..gonna see my cons on Sat and set some timeframes for IVF, hoepfully start down regging in Feb so that should push me to give up the final few...

Here hoping i dont need IVF though..still looking for my miracle xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Guys

One follie dance coming up!!! 

                        

I expect you see you all practicing this in you living rooms.....    

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Are pom poms compulsary?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Looby - you are sucha star. I'm so pleased that giving up the smoking is going from strength to strength - go girl. Your con sounds well positive and I hope the down regging gets off to a good start next month, that really isn't long at all! yipppee for you hun!

Nikkiank - Glad Clomid has gone well and it will be great to see how the scan goes, i hope things are still stimmin well for you a yr on. Let us know how you get on.

LOL to you all - here's hoping for a BFP soon  

Well Af turned up this morning, no great surprise! I'll be taking Clomid from tomorrow for my IUI (a yr on for me to Nikkiank so will be interesting to see how I do on it this time). I think I'll be scanned on day 12 then IUI'd on day 14, it lands over a weekend so hope I can jab with HCG on the Sun my day 13 and all will be OK for the next day of basting. i'm exctied but apprehensive. We can't get our hopes up too much that it will work first time again - blooming great if it does!

 to you all xx

Good luck and I hope to keep in touch with you lovely ladies!!

Lots of love, Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls..

Hmm... are pom poms compulsory...      the little   in me wants to say yes but if you just waggle your fingers a bit it should be ok Debs    Thanks for the   

Charlie.... lots of      to you for your IUI.  Thanks for your good wishes.  I will be reporting in on Thurs afternoon either   or   .  I am trying to keep positive at the moment until I know otherwise.    I am a little nervous as it has been so long since I last had IUI and it's a bit of a long shot for me!  I so hope it works again for you first time!!   

Looby... how are you going today.   for cutting back down on those weeds!!     Will be great for you to have a time frame for your treatment.  Then you will know where you are!  

I'm off for a quick walk before it rains... sunny at the moment but I can see   on the horizon! 

love Nikki xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I keep trying to practice the dance at my desk but my team keep giving me funny looks


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Teach them the moves... it could become all the rage!!   

nx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can either waggle my fingers or my legs - don't seem to have the coordination to do both


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahh..... I would go for the fingers.... less dangerous I feel.... and it keeps the circulation going!!   

My fingers are freezing....   I am now going to try and work out how to make chicken casserole for tea.... it's a long time since I did it as Dh usually does a cracking one....  oh well....

.... lets start with some chicken!  

Hope you are not too tired after all that dancing.. I think it has been doing some good as my left ovary has been aching.... so THANK YOU BIG TIME my fellow boppers!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

I posted on the other thread for you... but I am leaving   here too.

So sorry.
love Nikki xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh Jillypops - I'm sorry sorry to hear your news.  
Wish i could say something useful but my thoughts are with you.

Debs


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Jillypops

I have sent you an IM, I am so sorry to read your post.

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Jilly..i've got tears in my eyes..im so sorry honey..lots of love xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Take care Jillypops.Mel*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

can i join you?  I might not be testing but I've ovulated this month for the 1st time that I've known about according to my charts etc I would be due otteston 3rd feb ish but would leave it far later lol as will be oz then and I've got my hopes so many times beforei knew about my PCOS that i wn't test until I "feel" pregnant or something


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood....congrats on ovulating!!! Are u holidaying in oz or moving overthere ??

Nikkiank..goodluck today honey..still follie dancing for u xxx

Hello to eveyone else...xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Loobylu

Thank you for your good wishes....    I think the follie dancing must have worked..  I have one at about 15mm already.... and a smaller one.  Womb lining looking good too!!     They are quite pleased.  I have to go back tomorrow morning as they will monitor me now as that follie was so big!!   

Also I got a part time job this afternoon so it has been quite a good day.   

Hope you are going on ok... will leave a longer post tomorrow as I am dead beat today... was up at 6 to get ready for the scan and have to be up at 6 tomorrow for the same....  Not used to it!   

Love to everyone else and hope you are doing ok and welcome Shouldwood  

TTFN and speak tomorrow.
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

just on holiday would love to move there thou.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki - thats good news.  for you that this is your month!

Hi Shouldwood - welcome to the non-TXers

Hope everyone else is having a good day! 

Nuffin' much happening here - have minor ov twinges so might have to pounce on DH later  just in case.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs.

    Does Dh have fear in his eyes!!     

   for your ov

speak soon... teas up!  
nx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dh is currently out mountain biking in the dark (with lights) so god knows what state he will be in when he gets back! Hope hes not too muddy or tired. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning girlies!!

Debs..hope u havent worn your poor DH out  

Shouldwood..im quite jealous...DF lived in thaliand and then australia for 2 years so hes quite eager to move over there permantly..me too except im worried id get home sick too much. Infact DF was planning to move there until until he met me. When we met he even had is plane ticket and was due to leave 4 weeks later..he never quite made it xxx

Nikkiank...congrats on the scan..let us know how u get on hun xxx

Got my cons appointment at the priory tomorrow to check my cyst out and to start the ball rolling for IVF...quite nervous about it. Think i'll have to wait till next week for a scan though so wont know about my cyst fully until then..One step closer though 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby good luck tomorrow sweetie - as you say 1 step closer


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Looby - Good luck at the cons  

Dh lives  Not worn him out too much...... yet  
Hope everyone is having a good day


Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Switched of my pc early yesterday so missed your last posts! 

Looby.... completely forgot that tomorrow was your day at the consultants...   So sorry... sending you lots of     and      Don't be nervous.. as you say it gets the ball rolling and in the right direction.   

Debs.... poor dh...     didn't realise he was out mountain biking whilst you were planning to have your wicked way with him...  .... I see you still have more in store for him today!!    

Shouldwood.  My Dh has relatives who live in Oz... he would love to emigrate... but like Looby I think I would get a little homesick even though I loved it out there when we went.  Also my parents are getting quite old now and I would worry if anything happened to them.  Hope you have a wonderful holiday.

My follie has grown 6mm in a day   to 21mm so another scan tomorrow morning and less stims tonight.  I hope it doesn't burst over night!    We are saving Dh's  for 'basting day'   

Anyway - hope today has treated you well girls...... just think IT'S THE WEEKEND TOMORROW!!!!    

Love nikki xxx
looby.... let me know how you get on!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby... how did it go!!     

I am in on Monday for my IUI.  I can have my trigger jab tonight.  

All you other girls.... hope you had/are having a great weekend.    The weather is  

much love and speak soon
Nikkixxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

well I'm into another "au naturel" 2ww whilst waiting to start IVF...have been getting bad ovulation pains, lower back pain, nausea since cd10, as well as a tiny bit of blood in ewcm (only had bleeding at ovulation few times)...always ovulate cd14/15 so its basically happening now (yesterday/today)...and boy do I know it !!! Assuming my slightly loonger luteal phase (30 day cycle), I'm due to test about 7 Feb....

IVF postponed until April now...hospital shutting for refurb (HFEA requirements) for 6wks in Feb so since my cycles always start first week of month I'll just miss it so gotta wait till April...but I spose the benefit is that all equipment will have been tested/checked by HFEA guidelines so maybe just meant to be...unless a miracle happens & I won't be needing the IVF (I just need some superglue !!!)

Wishing everyone loads of luck    

 
 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Girls..bit of sad news from me today...

Went to see the cons and was all going fab..planning my IVF etc..then he said hed scan me...my endometrioma has grown to 7cm and has engulfed my one good ovary (other is pcos)..he said he cant leave it as its growing too fast and may endanger and pregnancy. So hes taking it out via open surgery either the end of this week or the start of next. Hes warned me he may need to take my ovary but if theres any chance he can he will save what he can.. Spent most of the weekend in tears..terrified that its going to affect my chances at IVF escpecially as my other cyst is pcos..does anyone know Are the odds as good with one ovary as with two..feeling like im getting further and further away from my baby xxx Can anyone offer me any light or hope xxx

Nikkiank..good luck today honey..im routing for u xx

Thanks to everyone for all of ur kind wishes and support xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby

I am sending you huge    .  It is a good job you got in to see him as quickly as you did in the end.

I'm afraid I have nothing to give you but my support as I know nothing about endometriosis or psos.  I expect that if you have one good ovary you will still have a chance with IVF you just wont get as many follies as with the two.  But as long as you can get some good eggies to put back then I would imagine that of course you have a chance!  

I am sure your Dr will do EVERYTHING in his power to save that ovary that is threatened by this at the moment.    When you go for the op ask him about the one ovary/ivf situation... he must have an idea.  He sounds like a good Dr!

Sending you all my love and hope someone else has a greater knowledge than me on this subject.

Here if you need me sweetheart
love Nikki xxxx  
ps thanks for the good wishes. treatment went as well as it could have. Dh's   couldn't have been any better which is good news.  Speak soon. xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Looby - I don't know what to say hun


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for your hugs and stuff..really means alot knwoing u guys are there....my cons is fab..im at the priory in Brum. He didnt suggest that there would be any problem with one ovary..just worries me. Will prob be better when its all done..at least then i can start moving forward again...

Nikkiank..glad it went well today hun..keeping my fingers crossed for u..keep us updated in ur 2ww..really hope u have that BFP..Itll cheer me up no end xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby.... thank you sweetheart.     Try not to worry although I know that is really hard right now.  Looks like it will be dealt with really quickly and you will know exactly where you are quite soon so not weeks of stressfull waiting.

Hang in there girl.  
Speak more soon
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Loobylu

Sorry to hear your news. Bigs hugs!
I work with a lady who suffered with Severe Endo and Cysts, she really suffered with it and had to have her left ovary and tube remove, the remaining one had been covered with Endo, they managed to salvage it but it was not in a great way. Anyway, she got pregnant with IVF -with twins and guess what, a year later she got pregnant naturally and it was TWINS AGAIN!!! This was 10 years ago and she is now run ragged.
So don't loose hope there is still plenty to be hopeful about
Hugs
River
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well my temp dropped today so I guss i'm not pregnant this cycle


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Good Morning Girls  

River ... that was a great story to hear... just goes to show that you never can tell and that good things can happen.  

Shouldwood..  Sorry to hear that your temp has dropped    Has it dropped by much.  Temps can drop on implantation and then go back up again the next day.     I guess if you chart regularly then you would know if this is an af drop!    Anyway....    that it isn't!

Hope the rest of you have a good day..  Looby. Off for my breakfast.
love Nikki xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning all..feeling a bit brighter today (mainly down to FF support and positive words - bless u all xx). Will feel better i think when i have an op date..cons gonna let me know in the next few days xx 

River thanks for the story..kicks starts my hope if u know what i mean...

Shouldwood..try not to read too much into the temp dip hun..the body can do some wierd things....fingers crossed still for u..

Nikkiank..how u feeling hun..getting lots of tlc and r&r?? xx

Anyway off for a cuppa..talk to u later xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby

Glad you are feeling a little brighter!!     I'm doing ok... had a great lie in and will just mooch around today.  I start my new part time job tomorrow afternoon.. it's nothing too stressful so should be ok.  

Let me know when you get that op date through.  I am sending you every bit of      I have that it is over and done with quite quickly and you can move on!   .

Enjoy that cuppa.. I am off to pay some bills now!!     Don't you just love January!!!  

lots of love
Nikki xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi To everyone

i haven't been on here for a while so i am abit behind with everyones news.I wish you all luck with whatever treatment you need.

We thought last week i was having an ectopic but went for the scan yesterday and the baby is where it should be and you could just about see the little flicker of the heartbeat.I have had alot of morning sickness which i shouldn't complain.

I will look out for you all to see how you are getting on.

Good luck          

may all your dreams come true

Bookworm


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bookworm

That is wonderful news hun. Heres hoping that the sickness goes away soon and you have a wonder ful healthy pregnancy. 

Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Bookworm..thats fab new..u take it easy honey and enjoy now xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Bookworm

Wonderful news about the heartbeat!!       Sorry about the morning sickness....but it's a good sign.    Hope it isn't too bad and lots of     for the weeks and months to come.

love Nikki xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

temp dropped from 36.20 to 36.05 its now (today)gone back up  to where it was before so will see.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare, i read on desperate for pregnancy symptoms that a drop in temp can be a sign of implantation so don't give up hope just yet . Implantation is usually 6-10 days post ovulation if thats any helps,do you know when you ovulated? Good luck hun.Take care.Melissa***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

a far asi know the drop happened 7-8 days after what teh sayin was ovulation. but it is now saying it might not have been confused and not hopeful


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi ladies...its all been very quiet here lately....hope everyone is well xx

Going in for my op on Monday so guess i wont be round for a week or 2 after tommorow but u will still be in my thoughts...

Will need lots of positive vibes from my FFs in the hope that my cons can save my ovary  

xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby

Glad you have got a date through now!!    I have been watching out for your post.    Sending you lots and lots of      for Monday and I am sure your lovely consultant will do everything in his power to save that ovary.   Hope that he can.     

Will be thinking of you over the next couple of weeks.  .  I will post tomorrow to send you extra special     and  

lots of love
Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Looby I'll be thinking of you on Monday and sending lots of   your way.

Its very quiet here - Is everyone ok?

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Looby

Lots of      and   

Take care sweetheart!    Hope everything goes ok for you!   

love Nikki xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs....  

How are things going with you   

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Nikki
I'm fine, just chilling at the moment. AF due in about 10 days (hopeully not during the Bubble Muppet Tour!)
^fingercrossed^ Nothing much happening on the TTC front, just filling out forms and getting all our bloods in order for our IVF apointment in April.

Hows things with you?

Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all...

Feeling a bit more pos again today..bit scared though hehe..

Debs...hope that AF doesnt arrive and u have a fab time at the muppet show.

Nikki...how are u hun??

Shouldwood..how are u holding up??

Lots of love to u all xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

PS any ideas on an ovary dance?? xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Well its goodbye time from me my lovelies....Op on Monday but I will hopefully be back online in a week or so..good luck to u all and thanks for all of your support.

Love and baby dust to u all..

Get ovary dancing for me 

xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm ok going to Australia in less than 24 hrs!!!
Not sure if i actually ovulated this month anymore so no holding any hope on a BFP


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Have a fab time shouldwood..and u never know..hope u get a miracle BFP xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. I'm due to test/af on 2nd feb. Not sure whats going on really. I should have ovulated around the 18th feb and two days ago had sharp pains lower down on left side, (.) (.) are slightly sore and have occasional sharp pains in thoses, any advise. Is it to early for implantation? I think I'm looking for symptoms. Anyway have a great weekend.Love Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've hadsome aches and pains in my abdo but feel i'm reading too much into it.
fingers crossed for a BFP while I'm away


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, thought I'd let you know I'm now having sharp pain right side, does this mean anything? I'm desperate! Slight tingling in (.) (.) yesterday but didn't last long. Feel like I'm going        Anyone, please help me, going slowly insane, fed up, want baby NOW! Sorry for moaning!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, still getting sharp pains in lower tummy but also very mild af pains more at back so think af will arrive thursday (as planned) 
Anyway good luck to anyone testing this week. Take care. Mel***


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

AF arrived end of last week so onto another month   

Sending out lots of     

Love Shaz xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm having sharp pains in tummy especially on lower right side, i usually have af cramps but nothing like this. Any advise please. Feeling worried as it does hurt. (.) (.) still sore but af is due Thursday. I feeling sad today, just feel like we aren't getting anywhere.  I'm sure there are loads of you that feel like this, just wish i knew why we weren't conceiving. Dp is going away tomorrow for a week so when af arrives there will be no one to cry on(except my cats!). Anyway better go cook dinner. Take care everyone hope to hear of some   soon.  Mel***


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

haven't really had a ttc month (in fact kind of been avoiding  ) so not much to report. AF due sunday/monday ish but won't be suprised when she arrives.

Hope everyone is ok! 

Devs


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

AF is due on Friday but decided to do a first response this morning and it was a 
Off on holiday on Saturday so didn't want the feelings of am i? aren't? when I just have too much damn packing to do!
So that is is *nearly* it now. One cycle and then start my first round of IVF.
Bring it on!!
Good luck to everyone that is TTC naturally this month
Meljn -I have spent so many months analysing every last twinge and pain thinking maybe I was pregnant. I try really hard now to just ignore it and either wait for AF to come or do an early Pregnancy test. I am the Queen of compulsive knicker checking and (.)(.) prodding.I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for and    positive vibes your way!
Good luck one and all
River
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Cheers river. Sending      to you.Don't give up hope yet you still might get a bfp. Good luck hun. I think   is on her way, i can feel her near! (Who invited her anyway!) Good luck everyone. Love Melissa****


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well i'm due to test tomorrow don't feel pregant at all if u know what i eman not sore or anything so taking its a BFN but as on hol not going to bother testing as if am late will put it down to PCOS


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mel & clare -   that the witch stays away.

I've got PMT from hell at the mo. Feel like biting people heads off at the slightest thing. 
I hate being a moody  all the time, but I guess Dh hates it more 

Oh well another month passes by......

Hope everyone else is ok today!


Debs


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Well not sure whats going on-   is yet to arrive and i usually come on in the morning on day30, today is day 30. I do have slight change in colour of discharge(sorry if tmi!) So who knows. (.) (.) are not so sore now so think   will arrive tonight or tomorrow. I will test tomorrow if she hasn't arrived as i am going on a hen weekend to poland and will   if neg but need to know first. Anyway good luck everyone.  

    

Take care.Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've still got no sign of AF but that don't surprise me with my PCOS anyway. Had alook in a chemist here and you can get a test you can do 7 days early!!! meanign would only have to wait a week but think thats too early.  and they seemer cheper than in the UK think i might import them lol


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

The old   arrived this morning  . I'm going away this weekend so will have a (will need to, going to poland -5 today will need   to keep me warm!) anyway good luck everyone. Love Melissa***


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mel - Sorry to hear the witch got you.

Hope everyone else is ok

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls...

Think I will be back with you soon.  Just on day 12 of my 2ww after IUI and have started spotting!    We will be going for DE in Spain next but that will take a couple of months or so to set up so I will be back posting with you lovely ladies for a while.  

 to all those that the   has recently got.  

Speak soon
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki - I hope you really don´t have to come and join us again (in the nicest possible way)! 
Sending you lots of  

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

   

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No go for me this month - AF arrived last night as we were sat in the airport to come home. Ho hum another month of ^bms^ to luck forward to


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry hun


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..

Just a quick update from me..had my laparotomy a week ago now and on the way to recovery. Thankfully and bless my consultant..he managed to remove the cyst which was by then 8/9cm but still save part of my ovary which was some fantastic news..although it did mean a slightly bigger cut. My tummy is very swollen an i've lost feeling in a part of it but i guess thats a small price to pay for my dream xx They do tell me that most of the feeling will return over time though hopefully. On prostab now 4 3 months to stop the endo returning before i'm fit enough to do ivf in may so wont be trying naturally but will still pop on to give you all some love and support..

Big hugs to all of you and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Looby

Thats good news about your ovary.  
Take it easy hun and we will expect to hear some   news from you soon! 

Take care
Debs


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well i still have no sign of Af but still not tested i'm on my hol and don't want to spoil it if it sa BFN and if its a BFP which i very much doubt will find out when home


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

for you Shoudlwood


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

get home on the 19th so will wait and see what happens then and enjoying Australia and sun burn in the mean time


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48008.0.html


----------

